# Rum Chata



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Brand: Rum Chata 
Type: Horchata inspired Caribbean Rum 
Price: Unavailable in WA but appears to be $17-22 
Fixed: Over ice 

This is one that I was curious about since I first spotted it in a bomb on Puff. I went looking for it, but it was unavailable in our state run liquor system. Bummer. Until a bottle arrived this week courtesy of PianoMan (Justin). 

Description from the website, “Rum cream made as an authentic replica of the best Horchata you have ever tasted. Made from scratch using real ingredients – rice, sugar, cinnamon and vanilla. This is Real Horchata, not an imitation flavored Horchata beverage.” 

Personally I have not had real non-alcoholic Horchata. That isn’t necessarily by choice, it is just not a beverage I have found available anywhere around here. So knowing nothing about what Horchata is supposed to taste like, I am just going to describe this in terms of personal flavor experiences. 

First I tried it plainly over ice. The immediate thought is that it tastes like you ate a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch and then spiked the remaining milk with a cheap booze. The liquor aspect I think is obviously not the highest quality. It is only about 28 proof yet it has a strong menthol/alcohol burn one would normally associate with a much higher proof cheap liquor. 

Now, having said that, this is very enjoyable. That burn does not do enough to detract from the very appealing flavor the drink itself has. Cinnamon is strong and lasts for quite a long time after a sip. The smell of the rice is very prominent and also distinct on the profile. 

Next up I tried a couple of variants of mixed drinks suggested on their website. 

Rice Pudding: 
2 parts Rum Chata / 1 Part Coconut Rum 

Since I am married, we usually have a couple bottles of flavored rums in the house for the wife, so this was easy to mix. In the end I don’t see the point of this mix. The Rumchata already is close to a rice pudding, and I don’t see how Coconut will make it more of one… In the end the Coconut rum did make the drink stronger and gave a heavy smell of coconut, but I don’t think it did much to improve the Rum Chata itself. 

Almond Joy: 
1 part Rum Chata / 1 part Coconut Rum / 2 parts Rootbeer 

Another easy one to mix with what I had at hand. Yet again, I don’t think this does much for me. In the end it tastes a bit like a rootbeer float (cream/rootbeer, no brainer) however the cinnamon is coming through very strong on the back end, and that just doesn’t sit well for my idea of a rootbeer float… I guess if you like making them using cinnamon ice cream you would like this, but it just wasn’t for me. 

Overall I do enjoy the drink and will continue to drink it, however I think I will stick to drinking it straight or perhaps like a Bailey’s in coffee/hot chocolate or such.


----------

